# Scenic Drives and Must Sees



## mak (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm planning to drive from Florence to Sinalunga which will include a quick stop in Siena in 1 day.

Can you recommend a great scenic route through Chianti... and any advice regarding places we must visit along the way - wineries, lookouts etc. 

I am also planning to do a day trip to visit the  Val d'Orcia region from Sinalunga aswell. if you can offer any advise on this day trip- that would be fantastic aswell.

I'm travelling with my husband and we are used to driving long distances.

Thankyou in advance!


----------



## Lourdes (Mar 23, 2011)

*drive through Chianti and then in the Val d'Orcia*

Ciao Mak,

You definitely need to drive down through Chianti! Here is a suggested route through the area.
Recommend you make short stops in Greve, Panzano and Castellina before arriving in Siena and along the way when you see a panorama you like. There are several wineries with wine shops right around Greve and between Greve and Panzano off the main road that you can stop at for tastings and to buy their estate wines.

Definitely dedicate more of your day to Siena, there is lots to see there - if your time is limited, just walk around the historical center and see *Piazza del Campo* and the *cathedral (duomo)* is a must-see (3 euros but the interior and mosaic pavements are definitely worth it).

Into the Val d'Orcia, the route you might take can look something like this route through Val d'Orcia. 
You want to pass through Torrita di Siena on your way to Montepulciano, then head on to Pienza, San Quiricio Val d'Orcia, Montalcino, Buonconvento and then back toward Asciano before returning to Sinalunga - a basically a large ring route.
Big stops are Montepulciano, Pienza, San Quirico and Montalcino. You don't say what period you're coming in, but there are lots of beautiful panoramas everywhere. The Val d'Orcia is the more traditional "Tuscany" found in postcards and calendars so just take your day with tranquility and stop where your fancy strikes. You'll see different views of Tuscany in these two areas, both are striking and beautiful.


----------



## mak (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou so much !!!


----------



## hesanflicka65 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Doable with a van?*

Hello, I really love the Tuscany scenic route ring but as I have driven in Northern Italy I have noticed that many of the roads are not wide enough for my van. I really want to take this drive so please if you have any input as what the road are like, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## DonnaDenise (Apr 3, 2017)

*With a Van*

Buongiorno,

unless you are driving a hummer  you should have no problem on any of the roads mentioned above.

You can also check out this article, which will give you a road that is easy for (almost) any size vehicle.

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------

